
FTC thinks smartphones are too expensive - peter_retief
https://mashable.com/article/iphones-too-expensive-qualcomm-ftc/#M10MxKewCmqd
======
Flashtoo
The title is incorrect and misleading: the FTC has no problem with smartphone
prices, they have only filed an antitrust suit against Qualcomm for taking
advantage "of a non-competitive marketplace to overcharge Apple and other
smartphone makers for use of its chips, technology, and intellectual
property". Furthermore, the article says that 2018 iPhones were not made with
Qualcomm chips, meaning that Qualcomm's chip pricing is not the cause of high
smartphone prices at all.

